# Big orange robber fly



## orionmystery (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi everyone, my first post here.


----------



## ucfjag (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow! Great shots! What equipment were you using?



-Paul


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 10, 2010)

ucfjag said:


> Wow! Great shots! What equipment were you using?
> 
> 
> 
> -Paul



Thanks, Paul. 40D, MP-E65 and MT-24EX with diy diffuser.


----------



## Hooker771 (Apr 10, 2010)

That is an awesome set of photos.  Keep em coming.


----------



## OzPhoto (Apr 10, 2010)

Beautiful Shots!  Thanks for contributing.


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 10, 2010)

Hooker771 said:


> That is an awesome set of photos.  Keep em coming.





OzPhoto said:


> Beautiful Shots!  Thanks for contributing.



Thanks, Darren and Hooker771!


----------



## Live_free (Apr 10, 2010)

What kind of macro lens are you using? It looks amazing.


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 10, 2010)

Live_free said:


> What kind of macro lens are you using? It looks amazing.



Thanks, Live_free. 40D, MP-E65 and MT-24EX with diy diffuser. More info in my siggy: My Macro Rig


----------



## carlos91 (Apr 11, 2010)

great stuff...


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 11, 2010)

carlos91 said:


> great stuff...



Thanks, carlos91.


----------

